# Driver for CCFL for book light



## bstrickler (May 30, 2011)

I'm looking to make a book light using a CCFL (cold cathode fluorescent light), and running it from 2-3 Li-Ion's.

I found the driver already, but I can't seem to find anyone who supplies them.

http://www.monolithicpower.com/Lists/Product_CCFL Drivers_10/DispForm.aspx?ID=4

I just need one or two drivers (I have 2 CCFL tubes. 1 short, and 1 long).

If anyone knows of any other driver that will work for 3-12 volts, feel free to mention it.

~Brian


----------



## jtr1962 (May 30, 2011)

These might work


----------



## bstrickler (May 31, 2011)

D'oh! I totally forgot about looking for the driver units themselves, rather than the driver IC's.

Thanks 

~Brian


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 31, 2011)

You could get a broken computer scanner at a garage sale and swipe the driver from it. I got a 12v one from one of them.


----------



## CKOD (Jun 23, 2011)

bstrickler said:


> D'oh! I totally forgot about looking for the driver units themselves, rather than the driver IC's.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ~Brian


 There really isnt much that would require an IC for a simple one A transformer with an extra winding for driving a royer oscilator would be all you need. 
digikey stocks these, http://www.cooperindustries.com/con... Sheets/BUS_Elx_PM_4303_CCFL_Transformers.pdf 

The driver chip you linked would be more suited for a display backlight, scanner etc. For an illumination device, good selection of passives to go with the royer, and maybe a comparitor as a low voltage cutout to keep it from over discharging Li-Ion batteries.


----------

